# Chefplaner



## imc_manu

¿Qué significa "Chefplaner"? El contexto en que me viene es en un texto periodístico sobre Al Qaeda y yo lo entiendo como "cabecilla". 

_"Vier Jahre nach seiner Festnahme hat sich Khaled Scheich Mohammed, der *Chefplaner* des Angriffs vom 11. September 2001, vor dem US-Militärtribunal in Guantánamo schuldig bekannt."_


----------



## Estopa

Yo lo entiendo como "cerebro", el responsable de la planificación del atentado.


----------



## Geviert

Yo también diría _el cabecilla_.


----------



## jordi picarol

Pues no. Por lo de "Planer". En español se habla del "cerebro de la operación".
El sentido de la palabra "cabecilla" es otro:
. Jefe de rebeldes.
*3. *com. Persona que está a la cabeza de un movimiento o grupo cultural, político, etc

Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, Khaled Scheich Mohammed era el jefe de los terroristas de esa operación. Un _Planer _es simplemente un _Entwerfer _(si además tiene cerebro y es capaz, excelente). Según el contexto, ambas formas son posibles.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> En efecto, Khaled Scheich Mohammed era el jefe de los terroristas de esa operación. Un _Planer _es simplemente un _Entwerfer _(si además tiene cerebro y es capaz, excelente). Según el contexto, ambas formas son posibles.


Si no tiene cerebro tiene que estar en un frasco de laboratorio. Todos los llamados "cerebros de operación" pueden ser "cabecillas" de un grupo, pero no todos los "cabecillas" tienen la capacidad necesaria para ejercer de "cerebros". Los dos conceptos estan claros, pero si queremos buscarle los tres pies al gato y marear la perdiz, pues...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



Estopa said:


> Yo lo entiendo como "cerebro", el responsable de la planificación del atentado.



Concuerdo con eso. La prensa inglesa lo llama "mastermind", y el artículo Wikipedia usa la expresión



> "el principal arquitecto de los ataques del 11 de septiembre".


En la construcción de un edificio, el arquitecto no tiene las mismas funciones y competencias que el contratista de obras, ¿verdad?


----------



## imc_manu

Muchas gracias a todos! Me quedo con lo de "cerebro"


----------

